# Yuki agility practice video



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki has been in training for a few months and he is doing so well! I need to focus more on my handling and I'm sure he would be even better. We were having trouble getting our front cross after the tunnel...usually we get our front crosses 99% of the time so I was a little disappointed. He kept zooming past me, not paying attention, so I had to cut him off and bribe him with his ball a little lol. But he got his rear cross pretty well (before the dog walk), which we have been having trouble with...he usually spins around looking for me when we do rear crosses (which I'm sure is due to poor handling on my part). We should practice them more. And I just realized his ball was in my hand when sending him out...I wasn't bribing him the whole time, I just forgot to switch hands after the tunnel. I had my bf record a short video for you. 

Yuki's video. (Half of the jumps are only 8 inches because I was lazy and didn't want to keep raising and lowering them for him and Atticus.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH2m-l2-Gt4

Atticus going over a couple jumps. We rented the ring for an hour and the trainer let me bring Atticus just to send over jumps for fun since I thought he would enjoy it. We wont ever compete but he seemed to have a lot of fun. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRSmWR3ke2Y


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

looking good. little atticus seems up for a challenge too.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

How cool! Go Yuki!

I can't wait til Rory's old enough to start agility.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!

I wish I could compete with Atticus, but I'm too scared he will injure himself on the other equipment since he is so tiny (only 4.5 pounds). So we are just going to do jumps and tunnels  maybe we could just compete in jumpers if I work with him more.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Very good! Yuki seems to already be doing well with crosses!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You're off to a great start! Nice training center, too. Handling is always the biggest challenge, learning to communicate with our bodies and getting the dog to "read" those messages. 

Of course you shouldn't do anything you're not comfortable with, but tiny toys can compete in Agility as well. We have some very small tpoos in the 8" class in our area. 

--Q


----------

